

Ask HN: So what Holiday Projects will you be working on this year? - quasistar

Thinking of using D3 and Square's Cube project to visualize my holiday gifting graph in real-time ;)
======
breckinloggins
I've been putting off writing a Mac App to publish on the app store. I finally
have a concept I can get excited about and I have already started. It's been a
learning experience but I'm taking notes that I can hopefully transform into a
series of blog posts.

As for D3, I'm intrigued and really want to play with it, but I don't
currently have a problem to which apply it :(

------
polyfractal
I'm wrapping up a D3 project as well. Grabbed some data from the US Govt
(Foreign Aid over time) and have been playing with visualizations.

D3 is pretty cool :)

~~~
polyfractal
And just finished!

<http://www.euphonious-intuition.com/USForeignAidVis/>

------
GB_001
I'm completing a demo of my web-app to show off to incubators and seed
investors. Mainly because a lot of applications for their Spring intakes open
around February. Also because I've been in contact with a Toronto based
incubator who is excited to see my app.

I'm glad to say it's been a good end of the year and that 2012 will be
extremely busy for me (In a good way, I hope).

------
adrianpike
I'll be doing some consulting work to pay bills! While the test pack is
running, I'm playing around with some document databases to see if I can
finally grok the differences in the current crop. :)

I played a bit with d3 for some datalogging work I did for my (now broken, of
course) race car. It took me a while to wrap my head around it, but I really
enjoyed it once I got it.

------
rglover
I was going to work on eating some cookies.

------
dholowiski
It doesn't have a name yet, but it's a way to make your finances completely
public, as helpful push to help you get out of debt.

------
hcho
A show of hands type of poll web-application. I'll keep it small enough to be
finished in the next 2 days.

